# I want more ponies in my goat :P



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

I love the car and all but, I know it's got a long way to go before I can call it done. What mods would you guys recommend?
I have got,
fast intake 
volant cai
slp header
x pipe
muffler delete
some different gearing?(not sure the exact gearing)
ugraded stall(around a 3400)


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

You're going to need a good stall converter if you want to get a cam which would give a good power boost. Heads are good idea as well, Volant CAI, headers (slp or any other brand), intake, and a dyno tune to maximize your performance once you get your stuff done. Don't really need to delete your muffler unless you're looking for the obnoxiously loud exhaust. If you have an auto, you're going to need a trans cooler and some good tires to help control the car. I would wait on messing with the gearing once you have an idea how much hp and torque you're pumping cause it may not be necessary


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe a cam and then some turbo or a supercharger?


----------

